# The new family member



## Mr. Untactical (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't post much here, but do read the various forum threads and find them quite helpful. We just brought home our new family member, a standard GSD named "Tika." 

So what does this have to do with memory of past GSDs or grieving or healing? Just a quick note to say that, for us, it's been about two years in between our fur babies. We didn't plan it that way, but it has worked out that way in our case. From our perspective, it's a matter of knowing when we are ready to take on the responsibility of a new family member. We are a one-dog home, so when our fur baby passes, it's a tough loss. 

Many advise to jump right back in and get another, but we find that time heals the hurt and prepares us to invest our heart and soul, and time and energy in a new GSD.

We are so pleased with Tika and look forward to all the fun and more that she will bring to our lives.

Keep up the great work in this community! I'm sure we'll be checking in more frequently as Tika goes through her stages.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Congrats, beautiful!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, how beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Rgoldman (May 2, 2021)

Great post. One(of several) reasons I did not rush out and find a new puppy. I fear that I will have expectations of getting exactly what I had with Rex and I know that is an unrealistic expectation. I need to be able to accept the new puppy and it's personality without wishing it was exactly the same as Rex was. It's going to be tough because to me, he was perfect and set the bar awfully high!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations on a nice pup and wishing you many years of fun together. It's good to have a new pup/dog. After I lost WD at 1.5 years old, his breeder announced a new litter shortly after and offered a pup. It was the best that could have happened to me. I don't rush or wait for a new dog after one of mine dies. Ever since I got smart in this department, my dogs have always come from good breeders so I have learned to wait for the next litter, whether that takes a year or they have already been born. If I had to wait for grieving to end, I would still be without dogs but that's just me. I can still get teary when I dive deeply back to the 11 years with my first dog that I got in 1977.


----------



## Mr. Untactical (Feb 20, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Congrats, beautiful!





Rgoldman said:


> Great post. One(of several) reasons I did not rush out and find a new puppy. I fear that I will have expectations of getting exactly what I had with Rex and I know that is an unrealistic expectation. I need to be able to accept the new puppy and it's personality without wishing it was exactly the same as Rex was. It's going to be tough because to me, he was perfect and set the bar awfully high!


Thank you and agree! Dale was a rescue from overseas and we brought her to FL and had 15 wonderful years with her. Abby was an adoption from another family who's daughter was allergic. Completely opposite personalities. Hard to judge Tika yet, but she seems outgoing, playful, and vocal.


----------



## Mr. Untactical (Feb 20, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> Congratulations on a nice pup and wishing you many years of fun together. It's good to have a new pup/dog. After I lost WD at 1.5 years old, his breeder announced a new litter shortly after and offered a pup. It was the best that could have happened to me. I don't rush or wait for a new dog after one of mine dies. Ever since I got smart in this department, my dogs have always come from good breeders so I have learned to wait for the next litter, whether that takes a year or they have already been born. If I had to wait for grieving to end, I would still be without dogs but that's just me. I can still get teary when I dive deeply back to the 11 years with my first dog that I got in 1977.


It's different for everyone for sure. Losing Dale and Abby were the two times in my adult life I can honestly say I just cried my eyes out. Abby's resting place is in our backyard here in AL and I've already taken Tika there to "meet" her. Perhaps a little weird, but they are sort of like kids to us


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr. Untactical said:


> It's different for everyone for sure. Losing Dale and Abby were the two times in my adult life I can honestly say I just cried my eyes out. Abby's resting place is in our backyard here in AL and I've already taken Tika there to "meet" her. Perhaps a little weird, but they are sort of like kids to us


I have done that as well. Four are buried on our property. If we move I take their little gravestones with me and leave them permanently


----------

